# Mlp ongoing rp partner(s) wanted 18+



## XionMonro (Mar 16, 2018)

Seeking some one who might be interested in a long term ongoing romance/adventure/slice of life mlp role play. Most likely will contain a good bit of nsfw. I have sevaral characters and can even aid in designing you a character if you desire as I am a digital artist. As far as setting and everything we can discuss that and agree spin something mutualy. All I ask is that you be able to put a decent amount of detail into your posts. Grammar is not all that important to me, however I do ask you use full words, not text lingo.

I also have a sergal fursona and an anthro horse fursona if I absolutely can’t find an mlp themed rp.

Please keep in mind I’m only searching for some one 18+ due to nsfw elements, thanks!

Also I am hoping to do the rp over either discord or telegram


----------



## Wdw (Mar 18, 2018)

I'd be interested and capable of providing the detail you want. Would you like me to PM you my Discord ID?


----------



## XionMonro (Mar 18, 2018)

Wdw said:


> I'd be interested and capable of providing the detail you want. Would you like me to PM you my Discord ID?


Yes please ^_^


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 19, 2018)

I don't do nsfw MLP rp, but I do have some rad pony girls I'd like to play as


----------



## XionMonro (Mar 19, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> I don't do nsfw MLP rp, but I do have some rad pony girls I'd like to play as


Lol I’m more looking for nsfw being involved XD but thanks...


----------

